# Thanks for all the hard work!



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Really appreciate the work to upgrade the server!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

+1


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Feels fast even though it's still indexing.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, thanks for all the hard work just in general! (and the fish!)


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry for the SSL redirect to OutsideOurBubble.com site. My bad! (Well, at least it is my blog site and not something else. )


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Sorry for the SSL redirect to OutsideOurBubble.com site. My bad! (Well, at least it is my blog site and not something else. )


I was wondering what that was! Being not as adept at this sort of thing as you, and many others here, I got a little freaked for a nano second that something took over the browser. Tried a couple more times then just closed the window and didn't come back for a while.

Thanks for everything you do here. It is much appreciated.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

sharkster said:


> I was wondering what that was! Being not as adept at this sort of thing as you, and many others here, I got a little freaked for a nano second that something took over the browser. Tried a couple more times then just closed the window and didn't come back for a while.
> 
> Thanks for everything you do here. It is much appreciated.


Yes, *so sorry* about that one! I was updating the SSL security certificates for the sites on the server. Long story short, all sites share the same IP address on the server and the communities go though an added layer of protection with their own IP's through a proxy firewall. Part of that is we FORCE https to be used for security when it hits the firewall. When the certificate was removed to renew, which takes time to be issued by the provider, the firewall was still sending traffic to the servers IP. Well, seeing it had no valid SSL (https) to go to, it went to the default site on the server which happens to be our RV travel blog. 

So yes, I can see how that got very confusing very fast! I totally did not think that would happen. At worse I thought you would all just get the not secure page and move on through until the certificate came down.

Hey, look at this way, you now know another part of our life that you may not have know before.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Yes, *so sorry* about that one! I was updating the SSL security certificates for the sites on the server. Long story short, all sites share the same IP address on the server and the communities go though an added layer of protection with their own IP's through a proxy firewall. Part of that is we FORCE https to be used for security when it hits the firewall. When the certificate was removed to renew, which takes time to be issued by the provider, the firewall was still sending traffic to the servers IP. Well, seeing it had no valid SSL (https) to go to, it went to the default site on the server which happens to be our RV travel blog.
> 
> So yes, I can see how that got very confusing very fast! I totally did not think that would happen. At worse I thought you would all just get the not secure page and move on through until the certificate came down.
> 
> Hey, look at this way, you now know another part of our life that you may not have know before.


Ha! Well, I didn't even know who those folks were so I felt like I was either accidentally in somebody's private life, or it was something nefarious wanting to take over my computer.  D'oh! So, needless to say, I didn't look around. When I still did Facebook one friend once told me to look through somebody's pictures to find something and I just felt kind of bad about that. Silly - I know!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bravo!
Once the site came back my experience has been steller and it just feels snappy!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I was going to say, it'd probably be a nice 'thanks' if some people signed up for the TCF Club to help with the cost, but I see everyone in this thread is already a member.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Adam1115 said:


> I was going to say, it'd probably be a nice 'thanks' if some people signed up for the TCF Club to help with the cost, but I see everyone in this thread is already a member.


And thank you kindly for being members.

BTW...The server has 16 CPU cores, 98 Gigs of RAM, and SSD drives running in RAID 10 config.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

David Bott said:


> And thank you kindly for being members.
> BTW...The server has 16 CPU cores, 98 Gigs of RAM, and SSD drives running in RAID 10 config.


Working fine. Sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

David Bott said:


> And thank you kindly for being members.
> 
> BTW...The server has 16 CPU cores, 98 Gigs of RAM, and SSD drives running in RAID 10 config.


How does that compare to the old setup? In isolation, it's just random numbers to me!


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

David Bott said:


> And thank you kindly for being members.
> 
> BTW...The server has 16 CPU cores, 98 Gigs of RAM, and SSD drives running in RAID 10 config.


Gee, is that all. My home server has 32 cores and 128 gigs of RAM. You got me on the SSDs though, I have none currently on my server. That'll be the next upgrade if Meltdown and Spectre doesn't cause me to trash the whole thing and buy an abacus. 

Seriously though, that's plenty of hardware for the board. Great job getting it back up with minimal issues!


----------

